# Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?



## BennHi (19. April 2014)

*Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

Hallo liebes Forum.

ich hab hab jetzt des ein oder andere mal davon gehört dass man auch Monitore übertakten kann und man dadurch eine höhere Frequenz erhalten kann. Ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, aber dazu bräuchte ich Hilfe.

Also meine Fragen wären:
Was für Voraussetzungen muss mein Monitor erfüllen?
Wie geht das Ganze in der Praxis, in der Umsetzung?
Und was für Risiken bringt das mit sich? (außer Garantieverlust)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

Ich will ja net meckern aber im Korea Thema sollte alles stehen
Vorraussetzung sollte schon nen 1080p Monitor sein wenn du auch Downsampling  betreiben willst.
Es lassen sich nur wenige takten ausgenommen die aus Korea.
In der Praxis hmm CRU laden starten Auflösung und Hz einstellen auf übernehmen dann PC neustarten Auflösung aufm desktop einstellen und fertig entweder macht er es oder net.
Risiken können Bildfehler sein oder der Monitor bleibt einfach schwarz dann solltest PC neustarten in abgesicherten Modus gehen auflösung und Hz auf standart stellen und wieder neustarten dann sollte alles normal sein.
Kaputt gehen kann eig. nix (bin mir net sicher) und ob Garantie flöten geht ka der Monitor meldet sich wie gesagt schon wenn er es net schafft.


----------



## Rabber (19. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

Jeder lässt übertakten.
1. Hast du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte?
2. Über was ist dein Monitor angeschlossen?
3. Die Garantie erlischt dadurch nicht 
4. Jeder Monitor der mit 60Hz spezifiziert ist kann mehr als 60Hz,weil das Panel an sich aus technischer Sicht mehr kann und nicht bei 60 abgeriegelt ist.


----------



## BennHi (19. April 2014)

ich hab ne R9 290 tri-x oc - entweder HDMI oder DVI


----------



## Rabber (19. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

DVI Dual-Link oder Single Link ? Prinzipiell lässt  sich ein Monitor mit DVI Dual-Link besser übertakten.
Bei Steigerungen um 15-20Hz sollte es aber egal sein ob man HDMI oder DVI Dual-Link nutzt.
Bei AMD muss man es über ein extra Tool machen welches Leitwolf200 hier schon geschrieben hat.
Wenn man nur die Hz verändert dann machen viele Monitore bei 67 Hz schon schlapp erst das ändern der Timings bringt Hz-Zahlen jenseits der 70Hz hervor.Bei Nvidia geht das über den Treiber und dort muss man nur die Timings auf CVT - Reduziertes Blanking ändern,wie das bei dem Tool geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## BennHi (19. April 2014)

ich hab DVI-D dual-link 

woran sehe ich dass der schlapp macht und was genau macht das ändern des timings?

und is des wie beim übertakten von Chips, dass der Bildschirm dann wärmer wird?


----------



## SilentMan22 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*



Rabber schrieb:


> DVI Dual-Link oder Single Link ? Prinzipiell lässt  sich ein Monitor mit DVI Dual-Link besser übertakten.
> Bei Steigerungen um 15-20Hz sollte es aber egal sein ob man HDMI oder DVI Dual-Link nutzt.
> Bei AMD muss man es über ein extra Tool machen welches Leitwolf200 hier schon geschrieben hat.
> Wenn man nur die Hz verändert dann machen viele Monitore bei 67 Hz schon schlapp erst das ändern der Timings bringt Hz-Zahlen jenseits der 70Hz hervor.Bei Nvidia geht das über den Treiber und dort muss man nur die Timings auf CVT - Reduziertes Blanking ändern,wie das bei dem Tool geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


 
Könntest du das mit der Hz Zahl und den Timings für den Nvidia Treiber mal genauer ausführen? Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Rabber (20. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

Der Monitor wird dadurch nicht Wärmer. 
Was es mit den Timings auf sich hat kann ich leider nichts sagen aber wie du sicherlich wissen wirst bieten viele Monitore bei niedrigeren Auflösungen 75 Hz also können die Pixel technisch gesehen auch mindestens so schnell schalten egal welche Auflösung anliegt da z.b bei 1280 x 720p @ 75 Hz das Bild auf die vollen 1920 x 1080 Pixel gestreckt wird und somit alle Pixel mit 75 Hz arbeiten.Alles über den 75Hz würde sich dann Übertakten nennen.Da viele Monitore aber nicht über 75Hz @ FHD gehen laufen diese so gesehen immer noch unter den ganz normalen Spezifikationen,daher sollte auch kein höherer Verschleiß der Pixel entstehen.Wie hoch sich der Monitor wirklich übertakten lässt liegt am Pixeltakt da der die maximale Hz vorgibt(deswegen braucht man für die Korea IPS 120Hz Monitore diesen Pixel Clock Patcher damit diese auch die 120 erreichen können) Das CVT reduzierte blanking reduziert den Takt der für 1920x1080p @60Hz gebraucht wird und somit lässt sich die Hz erhöhen welches den Pixeltakt wieder anhebt,das geht dann soweit bis wieder der maximale Pixeltakt erreicht wurde


----------



## BennHi (20. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

also ich hab jetzt mal CRU runtergeladen und mal 1080p @75Hz; 4k @60Hz und 4k @75Hz für downsampling zu dem normalen 1080p @60Hz dazugeklatscht.
Dann muss man den PC ja neustarten, aber wo kann ich jetzt die neuen Einstellungen anwenden? erst im Spiel oder mach ich des über win?

Ich hab auch mal über die monitor-eigenschaften von win 75Hz eingestellt und mein AOC meint dann als Meldung vor nem Blackscreen "n. unsterst. Eing."

EDIT: Bild hochgeladen


----------



## Rabber (20. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten? Wie geht das? ist das sinnvoll? und Wo geht das?*

Ich bezweifle das du bei AMD Downsampling höher als 1.5 x 1,5 pro Achse einstellen kannst das wäre 2880 x 1620 und selbst das ist schon recht selten.Bei AMD ist das höchste der Gefühle meistens 1,3 x 1,3 - 1,4 x 1,4.Und 2x2 also 3840 x 2160 auch noch mit Monitor OC zu kombinieren geht erst recht nicht, bei meinen Dell muss ich für 3840 x 2160 schon auf 56Hz gehen damit er die Auflösung nimmt.


----------



## BennHi (27. April 2014)

okay, ich hab jetzt maximal 1,1 hinbekommen, selbst mit 30Hz bekomm ich nicht mehr hin :/
Ich hab jetzt einen 1680x1050 auf 1920x1200 mit 59 Hz oder 58 Hz laufen.
Und mein FHD läuft jetzt auch nur auf x1,1 oder x1,2 @ 60Hz.

Schade, ich hoffe dass AMD da mal was macht - Treibertechnisch. Wär schon geil


----------

